# pigeons on my city balcony



## tivogirl (Jun 22, 2009)

We have had the same pair of pigeons basically living on our 11th story balcony in downtown Salt Lake for the good part of the last year. The female has made herself at home roosting on top of our light fixture. The male comes and goes, but often simply hangs out at the edge of the railing. There is plenty of poop out there to indicate they are there often! Since we don't use the balcony and our cats enjoy watching from behind the blinds, we have left them alone. 

We are animal lovers and, frankly, it seems one cat in particular has become quite attached to "her" pigeons. While the balcony is covered and a good size (about 8 feet long by 4 feet deep), there is no furniture out there or anything for them to use as roost or shelter (aside from aforementioned light fixture). We would like to give them some kind of coop or hutch, for lack of a better word. We absolutely want to keep them wild and do not intend to feed or water them (unless that is recommended here), so we don't want anything that will trap them in. We just want something out there they can use to be more comfortable as long as they choose to live there.

I'm also wondering if it would disturb or scare them off if we cleaned the poop up off the balcony. Like I said, we don't use it, but it's a bit gross.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

You could clean it, it shouldnt bother them. And also if you wanted to add somthing add maybe some flowers and maybe some type of shelfs?


----------



## tivogirl (Jun 22, 2009)

I hesitate to add actual flowers as this is a west facing balcony and in full sun in the afternoon. This time of year, anything we put out there would quit literally fry. However, if it would be best to have large pots with some dirt, we could do that. Would that be the best thing?


----------

